# What's your New Years Resolution gonna be??



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

I make a resolution every year.  I'm gonna lose weight, get back in shape, cut back on drinking, blah, blah, blah.

Well, I'm doing it again, but I'm giving myself an incentive this year.  I ordered one of *THESE* yesterday and it will be delivered around Christmas.  (I think it's the same Van Line that took my Gator on a hiatus, seriously)  This was a big financial investment on my part, so my incentive is to put good use of this machine and not make it a waste of my hard earned money!  When them boys see me in April at Smoke on the Beach, they won't recognize the new me!  I know I'm going out on a limb here and making predictions about how I'm gonna lose weight and the reprecussions if I don't from you guys.  So this is another incentive for me!  

So what's your New Years Resolution going to be???


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":a6o71gkb]So what's your New Years Resolution going to be???


beat you at smoke on the beach.   :ROFL[/quote:a6o71gkb]

That would be sweet!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, lose weight! BTW, I hate going to the gym but now that I see Larry is going to lose weight then I better also. After that I'm gonna do the death clock thingy again!


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 5, 2006)

Well after looking at that Death Clock thing out of morbid curiosity I think it should be to lose weight and stop smoking.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine will be the same I make every year...and thats to be a bigger D@ck than the year before...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Mine will be the same I make every year...and thats to be a bigger D@ck than the year before...



did you say to hopefully GET a bigger d*ck or be one??


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be a bigger one....everyone says that it's not possible but every year I manage too....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, good luck on that dog but I think you're a pretty nice guy.....


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

U haven't met be in person yet MBF


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> U haven't met be in person yet MBF



Do I want to??    :scratch


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 5, 2006)

Does spending less time with your wife count as a resolution???


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

Sure..but what are you doing spending time with my wife you .......


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Mine will be the same I make every year...and thats to be a bigger D@ck than the year before...


\
How big of a duck are you?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a few more years I'll be a big enought of a duck to move to LI


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

I need to edit my post....I knew what MBF was saying...I forgot the smileys....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like this:  http://www.roadsideamerica.com/attract/NYFLAduck.html


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

Now that's funny...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> *Sure..but what are you doing spending time with my wife you .......*



I wasn't with your wife dog, sheesh, stop bein suck a d*ck


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No can do...I need to keep my resoultion from last year..


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 5, 2006)

My New years resoloution is to not make any more New Years resoloutions


----------



## Unity (Dec 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Try and stay on topic more . Seriously guys, now Larry has poured his heart out to us, and left himself quite vulnerable in admitting he is a humongous , fat, lard-ass, whale of a jello tub, and all you guys can do is make jokes. My resolution is going to be: Try not to look down my nose in pity at hideous blimps like Larry and Uncle Bubba.  Good luck with the excercize program Lar!


----------



## Unity (Dec 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Try and stay on topic more . Seriously guys, now Larry has poured his heart out to us, and left himself quite vulnerable in admitting he is a humongous , fat, lard-ass, whale of a jello tub, and all you guys can do is make jokes. My resolution is going to be: Try not to look down my nose in pity at hideous blimps like Larry and Uncle Bubba.  Good luck with the excercize program Lar!


Okay. We'll be good from now on.    

--John  8) 
(I don't think you can say "lard-ass" on the board.  :P )


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Try and stay on topic more . Seriously guys, now Larry has poured his heart out to us, and left himself quite vulnerable in admitting he is a humongous , fat, lard-ass, whale of a jello tub, and all you guys can do is make jokes. My resolution is going to be: Try not to look down my nose in pity at hideous blimps like Larry and Uncle Bubba.  Good luck with the excercize program Lar!


Larry and Bubba are just husky


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Try and stay on topic more . Seriously guys, now Larry has poured his heart out to us, and left himself quite vulnerable in admitting he is a humongous , fat, lard-ass, whale of a jello tub, and all you guys can do is make jokes. My resolution is going to be: Try not to look down my nose in pity at hideous blimps like Larry and Uncle Bubba.  Good luck with the excercize program Lar!



Well theres a resolution that's gonna be broken!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Try and stay on topic more . Seriously guys, now Larry has poured his heart out to us, and left himself quite vulnerable in admitting he is a humongous , fat, lard-ass, whale of a jello tub, and all you guys can do is make jokes. My resolution is going to be: Try not to look down my nose in pity at hideous blimps like Larry and Uncle Bubba.  Good luck with the excercize program Lar!



Thanks Woody, I need to hear stuff like this!! It gives me incentive!  Please continue with the Fat Jokes, I'm dead serious!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ...I need to hear stuff like this!! It gives me incentive!  Please continue with the Fat Jokes, I'm dead serious!!



So ...time to install this on your chair then?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

Good ones guys!  Keep 'em coming!!!  I'm getting stronger and stronger!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Actually, I hope you do it Larry. Here is my post from the "other site" concerning a bunch of guys who were whining that they needed to lose weight.

WEll, it is great to have a buddy to work out, or run, or walk with. But be prepared to do it on your own eventually. What we are talking about here is simply "resolve" coupled with "self control". If you have BOTH that is great. One will work without the other though. If you have the "resolve" to excercize regularly, you can pretty much lack "self control" and eat what you want. This is pretty much where I am. 18 years ago, I quit cigarettes, and started lifting weights 3-4 days a week and walking 5 miles 3-4 days a week. I have been able to eat well ever since and maintain a 200-215 lb weight all along. Now, I still need to use some "self control" like I pretty much cut butter out of my diet, except for cooking. I try to eat breakfast (sensible) every day, eat a small lunch most days, and don't pig out at dinner. But I really don't agonize over things. At Q-festI ate about 5 chicken fried steaks, and 200 lbs of other junk, and didn't think twice. Yesterday, I was at an Amish buffet for lunch and had three helpings on mashed potatoes with homemade noodles and chicken gravy ladled over them and didn't think twice. 
My point is, most of you guys who are overweight are that way because you DO NOT EXCERCIZE!!!!! I know many people who are 50-200 lbs overweight who telll me "I can't excercize because my back and knees hurt." Here is a news flash, YOUR BACK AND KNEES WEREN"T DESIGNED TO CARRY 50 to 200 LBS OF EXTRA WEIGHT AROUND!!!!! This is a vicious circle. The heavier you get, the less you move. The less you move, the heavier you get. BREAK OUT OF IT GUYS!!!! I go to the grocery store and see these 300 lb old women parking in the handicapped spots and limping into the store. I am guessing that their only real "handicap" is that they are a LARDASS and their knees are going bad as a result. They ought to re-name those spots "Fatso Parking" and put them at the back of the lot. 
Unfortunately, we now live in a "PC" society that "coddles" people into believing that they are "victims." Those women's doctors ought not to sign for those "handicapped" permits. Most people are "fat" because they are "lazy." PERIOD. They have NO RESOLVE. Got no time to excercize? I get up at 3:00 am 2-3 days a week, go out into my UNHEATED garage on many days where it is 10-30 degrees there, and lift weights FOR TWO HOURS!. Today is Saturday, so I get to do it during a decent hour! I got up at Q-fest every morning, and, despite my hangover, walked several miles each day (the dog kept me company.) I have now been doing this so long that, I could NEVER give it up. Don't get me wrong, I STILL HATE DOING IT EVERY TIME!!!!! But, it is such a routine, that I am like an excercize junkie. Runners will understand this phenomenon. 
No matter how bad you feel physically, there is some kind of excercize you can do. Walking is great! The problem with alot of people is, that they start a program, and , when they start hurting really bad ( which is inevitible at the start of any excercize program ) because they are actually using their atrophied muscles, they say "I cannot do this" and quit. This is hard work. NOBODY ELSE IS GOING TO MOTIVATE YOU GUYS!!!! MOTIVATE YOURSELVES!!!! DO YOU WANT TO DIE YOUNG??????YOU DO NOT SEE ANY 300 LB 70 YEAR OLDS!!!!!! THE TIME IS NOW!!! I am saying all of this because I LOVE YOU GUYS! Seriously! 
You can do ANYTHING you set your mind to do (within reason- I mean you can't walk through metal or, get rub from Fatz.) Sorry about rambling, but I have just drunk 6 cups of coffe and it is Saturday!!!!!. 
Now,get up off of your fat duffs and take a walk. NO EXCUSES!!!!!!
_________________


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

Very good post Dr. Wood, especially all the talk about walking for exercise to a guy that can't walk!   :damnfunny 

In all seriousness, you hit the nail on the head.  Exercise is key as well as moderation of your daily food consumption.

I gained about 50lbs several years ago when I broke my arm.  A guy in a wheelchair can't do a whole with just one arm besides go in circles all day.  Then I got re-married and continued to gain weight, because I never got the motivation to exercise like I did prior to my broken arm on a daily basis.  It's now or never, this weights coming off and staying off.  I don't care how much Jim and Finney make fun of me because my head is disproportionate to my skinny body!  I'll be healthier and that's what matters!  I have a little 4 year old I wanna watch grow up, that's just another incentive for me!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 5, 2006)

LA-RRY ! LA-RRY! LA-RRY! You go girl! ( I only say that because of your humongous ,lactating breastes.)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 5, 2006)

Well Woody sure did hit it on the head! I recently joined the gym and I hate going but I'm doing it 2 - 3 times a week. Sometimes I get lazy and don't go for a couple of weeks but when I do go I really feel better the next day. You just have to keep pushing yourself! Go Larry, you can do it!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> LA-RRY ! LA-RRY! LA-RRY! You go girl! ( I only say that because of your humongous ,lactating breastes.)


Larry "show your lactating bresteses"   


Remeber what you told me about shoes down at Myrtle??


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> LA-RRY ! LA-RRY! LA-RRY! You go girl! ( I only say that because of your humongous ,lactating breastes.)



You know what, I say go Larry because even though he may be trying to keep his weight under control and his heart is going to be healthy, that means more Wolfe Rub for ME. Now, on to you high metabolism A holes that think you don't need to exercise....2 words, David Letterman


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> LA-RRY ! LA-RRY! LA-RRY! You go girl! ( I only say that because of your humongous ,lactating breastes.)



I have nice breasts and they even have hair on them!  Not up to "manziere" size yet though!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 6, 2006)

Fat people are harder to kidnap.


I'm just sayin...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Fat people are harder to kidnap.
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin...



I come with a dolly!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3y6jr7tj]Fat people are harder to kidnap.
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin...



I come with a dolly![/quote:3y6jr7tj]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 6, 2006)

Fatass.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 6, 2006)

Few people know how someone like Larry actually gets to contests like SOTB... Well, Wonder no longer....


----------



## Unity (Dec 6, 2006)

Man, this is a tough board!   

--John  8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 6, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Man, this is a tough board!
> 
> --John  8)



Oh you ain't seen nuttin yet.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till the "diet" starts :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 6, 2006)

Wait until the no fat low cal recipes start to get posted... :roll: 
Larry switching to 16oz bottles is not considered excersice...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2006)

I love it!!  And I love you guys!!  I'm gonna get the last laugh though!  I already have some smoked tofu "imitation pulled pork" in mind for the new weight loss program!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I love it!!  And I love you guys!!  I'm gonna get the last laugh though!  I already have some smoked tofu "imitation pulled pork" in mind for the new weight loss program!!


We love you too  
But dude that just sounds gross


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 6, 2006)

"tofulled pork"

"tofribs"

"tofrisket"

"tofatty"

"tof*cking disgusting!"


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I love it!!  And I love you guys!!  I'm gonna get the last laugh though!  I already have some smoked tofu "imitation pulled pork" in mind for the new weight loss program!!



Bring that to SOTB!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":6vowpgoo]I love it!!  And I love you guys!!  I'm gonna get the last laugh though!  I already have some smoked tofu "imitation pulled pork" in mind for the new weight loss program!!



Bring that to SOTB![/quote:6vowpgoo]

Remember you said that you requested that Mr. P!  LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":63nz8sbp][quote="Larry Wolfe":63nz8sbp]I love it!!  And I love you guys!!  I'm gonna get the last laugh though!  I already have some smoked tofu "imitation pulled pork" in mind for the new weight loss program!!



Bring that to SOTB![/quote:63nz8sbp]

Remember you said that you requested that Mr. P!  LOL[/quote:63nz8sbp]

No problem, I'll eat Cappys food again!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> "tofulled pork"
> 
> "tofribs"
> 
> ...


You forgot tofubeer


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> No problem, I'll eat Cappys food again!



You're the first person to ever live to say that!


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 6, 2006)

I saw this on the other board and thought it should be posted here


			
				TexLaw said:
			
		

> I certainly admire what you want to do, but you can just toss all the trick diets out the window.  If you want to lose weight, all you need to do is:
> 
> *1 - Eat sensibly *- Unless you're an old-fashioned lumberjack, you shouldn't eat like one.  You don't need to stuff yourself at every meal, and you don't need to prove your manhood at the table by outdoing everyone else.  Vegetables are good for you.  Whole grains are good for you.  Meat is good for you.  Beans are good for you.  Like 397 said, though, you don't need to shove as much in your mouth.   Cook meals at home as much as you can.  That way, you know what you're putting in your food.  Learn as much as you can about the calorie content of what you eat (read the labels, man, and check out websites).
> 
> ...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I love it!!  And I love you guys!!  I'm gonna get the last laugh though! * I already have some smoked tofu *"imitation pulled pork" in mind for the new weight loss program!!



I don't want to spoil the party, but most of you do not know that tofu is from soy and soy is considered a 'phytoestrogen' which basically means larry is going to start experiencing monthly cycles and mood swings.....just a warning before the official diet starts....GOOD LUCK MRS. LARRY WOLFE!!!!!!    

How do I know this? Well let's just say it's 'what I do'


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1kuq5uzs]I love it!!  And I love you guys!!  I'm gonna get the last laugh though! * I already have some smoked tofu *"imitation pulled pork" in mind for the new weight loss program!!



I don't want to spoil the party, but most of you do not know that tofu is from soy and soy is considered a 'phytoestrogen' which basically means larry is going to start experiencing monthly cycles and mood swings.....just a warning before the official diet starts....GOOD LUCK MRS. LARRY WOLFE!!!!!!    

How do I know this? Well let's just say it's 'what I do'[/quote:1kuq5uzs]
As long as it works with beer he'll be alright  

MBF you make tofu???


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as it works with beer he'll be alright  

*MBF you make tofu???*[/quote:2fqgz1dx]

LOL, no...........something else associated with, unfortunately, women


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":7pe8njtc]
> 
> No problem, I'll eat Cappys food again!



You're the first person to ever live to say that![/quote:7pe8njtc]
  :roll: His food was actually great! The guys I was down there with can't wait for this year!




			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":7pe8njtc]I love it!!  And I love you guys!!  I'm gonna get the last laugh though! * I already have some smoked tofu *"imitation pulled pork" in mind for the new weight loss program!!



I don't want to spoil the party, but most of you do not know that tofu is from soy and soy is considered a 'phytoestrogen' which basically means larry is going to start experiencing monthly cycles and mood swings.....just a warning before the official diet starts....GOOD LUCK MRS. LARRY WOLFE!!!!!!    

How do I know this? Well let's just say it's 'what I do'[/quote:7pe8njtc]

We already call him that!   :twisted:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 6, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2junr3qd][quote="Nick Prochilo":2junr3qd]
> 
> No problem, I'll eat Cappys food again!



You're the first person to ever live to say that![/quote:2junr3qd]
  :roll: His food was actually great! The guys I was down there with can't wait for this year!




			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2junr3qd]I love it!!  And I love you guys!!  I'm gonna get the last laugh though! * I already have some smoked tofu *"imitation pulled pork" in mind for the new weight loss program!!



I don't want to spoil the party, but most of you do not know that tofu is from soy and soy is considered a 'phytoestrogen' which basically means larry is going to start experiencing monthly cycles and mood swings.....just a warning before the official diet starts....GOOD LUCK MRS. LARRY WOLFE!!!!!!    

How do I know this? Well let's just say it's 'what I do'[/quote:2junr3qd]

*We already call him that! *  :twisted:[/quote:2junr3qd]

 [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]  poor Larry, not here to defend himself.....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as it works with beer he'll be alright  

*MBF you make tofu???*[/quote:qlnu394q]

LOL, no...........something else associated with, unfortunately, women  [/quote:qlnu394q]
 Didn't read into it that far   I feel for ya' 


Larry ...........MBF makes tofu, maybe he can hook you up buddy 8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, no...........something else associated with, unfortunately, women  [/quote:apzwa6kh]
 Didn't read into it that far   I feel for ya' 


Larry *...........MBF makes tofu, maybe he can hook you up buddy *8)[/quote:apzwa6kh]

No thanks,    I deal with enough hormone stricken women


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 6, 2006)

don't forget about the 'tofurkey' the infamous tofu turkey......it's shaped like a turkey, but is made from tofu. for all the vegetarian hippies out there that think turkey's have been played the fool too long.....
maaaaaan..............


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 6, 2006)

For me I plan to start working out more. My family will soon be getting one of these http://www.powertecfitness.com/workbench_multi_sys.htm
My plan is to wake up at 5am a few days a week and use this machine and also possably to hit the weight room at school a few days a week. 
Over the past year year I have gone form 160 to 147. I know that this aint much but I can tell I am in alot better shape than I was at this time last year. One way I did this was stop eating till I could not eat any more. Also I started doing a job that requires me to do alot of lifting and moving stuff. I now lift much more and have more indurance than this time last year. The other day in gym class we got to go and mess around in the weight room and realized there was still alot of room for improvement and that is what I plan to do.

Chris


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 6, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> For me I plan to start working out more. My family will soon be getting one of these http://www.powertecfitness.com/workbench_multi_sys.htm
> My plan is to wake up at 5am a few days a week and use this machine and also possably to hit the weight room at school a few days a week.
> Over the past year year I have gone form 160 to 147. I know that this aint much but I can tell I am in alot better shape than I was at this time last year. One way I did this was stop eating till I could not eat any more. Also I started doing a job that requires me to do alot of lifting and moving stuff. I now lift much more and have more indurance than this time last year. The other day in gym class we got to go and mess around in the weight room and realized there was still alot of room for improvement and that is what I plan to do.
> 
> Chris



good luck chris buddy...........   you and your high metabolism and go and do you know what........my left thigh weighs 160lbs......


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> don't forget about the 'tofurkey' the infamous tofu turkey......it's shaped like a turkey, but is made from tofu. for all the vegetarian hippies out there that think turkey's have been played the fool too long.....man..............


Larry is the turkey king!!
I'll bet he can make that taste good


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> larry is going to start experiencing monthly cycles and mood swings.....just a warning before the official diet starts....GOOD LUCK MRS.



I'm already moody!  [smilie=a_makeitstop.gif] 





			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make women??   [smilie=a_doh.gif]  Can you start making them with a mute button?  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2jf9g7nh]larry is going to start experiencing monthly cycles and mood swings.....just a warning before the official diet starts....GOOD LUCK MRS.



I'm already moody!  [smilie=a_makeitstop.gif] 





			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make women??  Can you start making them with a mute button?  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif][/quote:2jf9g7nh]


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2oh7cpkv]
> 
> No problem, I'll eat Cappys food again!



You're the first person to ever live to say that![/quote:2oh7cpkv]

The first person "_able_" to say that!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first person "_able_" to say that![/quote:3iqui04q]

That's what I meant!  I should have said, "You're the first person to *have* ever lived to say that!"


----------

